# Kicker for sea nymph fm 175 s



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

I thinking about having a kicker motor installed for my Lowe 2004 sea nymph fm 175s. The big motor is a mercury 90 four stroke with a trolling plate. It just doesn't have the boat controll I want with the waves on lake Erie using the trolling plate. Any input on what to use for a kicker would be welcome. Hp, brand, etc... I have a bow mount 12v with co pilot.


----------



## slipperyfish (Nov 24, 2010)

Anything from a 4 hp to a 9.9 would be great. The 4 hp will work hard as opposed to the 9.9 wont even really strain to putz all day.

Also get a 4 stroke for longevity. 

You can also get a different pitch prop for your main motor so i wont pull so hard and slow the boatperfect for trolling.


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a 2003 FM175. Mine has a 90 Yamaha and I added an 8 hp Honda 4 stroke. It works perfect. 1.1 to 1.2 mph at idle, any slower and I throw out the trolling bags and crank up the rpm's.

Hope that helps,

Ray


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sixgun said:


> I have a 2003 FM175. Mine has a 90 Yamaha and I added an 8 hp Honda 4 stroke. It works perfect. 1.1 to 1.2 mph at idle, any slower and I throw out the trolling bags and crank up the rpm's.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Ray


 Did you have to buy a jack plate to mount the kicker ?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have 4stroke 8hp yamaha on mine. 17ft. alum boat. I would go 8-9.9 hp. I too would recommend a 4 stroke so you can use the same gas source. No extra mounts required on my boat. I use a trolling bar to steer from the wheel. Good luck.


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

wixom22 said:


> Did you have to buy a jack plate to mount the kicker ?


I bought the kicker used. It is an XL shaft (25"). I mounted it using a Panther Marine static plate.

Hope that helps,

Ray


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Picture was great touch Thanks


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

Get a twin Cly. or the vibration will drive you nuts. Have a 4hp single and it,s a big vibration through the whole boat (like running a lawn mower with a bent blade) hope that helps


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Very helpful posts keep them coming. I thinking about buying and having it installed at Cabelas. Leaning towards a Merc to match big motor.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

If your looking for boat control in big waves two trolling bags will be the best option. You can raise or remove the trolling plate. Kickers do have their place, but providing boat control in big waves is not one of them.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got a lightly used (like less than 10 times) 2007 4 hp 4 stroke Tohatsu (some exact as mercury, but dark blue) for sale. It is a long shaft. It pushed my 16.5 foot Lund single console with 90 horse 6.1 mph per gps. If interested let me know. The kicker looks brand new, not even a scratch on the prop.
sslopok


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Any thoughts about using a electric mounted to the big motor, instead of a gas kicker ? If I went this way there would be enough money to upgrade the bow mount to a 60 inch 24volt and I pilot.


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the option of gas as a back-up to the main motor. It may not be a fast ride, but at least you can get back to the dock. I would not make it back running electric. (talking being out on sag bay, 8-9 miles out, etc.)

I have the same boat as you. I was told by the folks at cabela's that because Lowe's transoms dip, that they had shims they used to get the motor up a little higher.


----------



## wixom22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. The gas kicker will have to wait. I went with a new terrova 80 I pilot bow and a 80 em for the big motor. And to finish it off I upgraded the twin hds-7 with a structure scan unit.


----------

